# Wrong Name Printed on IELTS Result



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi Friends,
On My IELTs Result, Name has been printed wrongly. I don't have any Family Name as per passport but in result family Name is mentioned as KUMAR and First Name as Rajesh Kumar. 

In result It should have only First Name: Rajesh Kumar.

What need to do? 

With this wrong shall I go for EOI? I dropped a mail to IDP and waiting for their response. I am not sure how many days they will take for correction and there will be any extra cost for correction?


----------



## Bunni015 (May 8, 2013)

*TRF Correction form?*



Shiv11 said:


> Hi Friends,
> On My IELTs Result, Name has been printed wrongly. I don't have any Family Name as per passport but in result family Name is mentioned as KUMAR and First Name as Rajesh Kumar.
> 
> In result It should have only First Name: Rajesh Kumar.
> ...


I think, before starting the listening module they might have given you a correction form. It mentions all the details about, what will be printed on the TRF. By any chance did you try to point out this mistake at that moment. 

I read in the form and it was clearly mentioned that the corrections are not encouraged in future. 

In case of EOI submission, I think better you drop a mail to Immi and get it clarified. This could help you to avoid unnecessary circumstances.

Regards,
Bunni


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I went to IDBP and submitted my IELTS (Where Wrong Name was printed). IDBP said It will take 5 working days to correct the name. There is no extra charge. 

IDPB gave me a form where you need to indicate what do you want to change so fill the form properly and give to IDBP along with your original IELTs result. They will get back to you in 5 working days.

Still I have not yet received my result after change.


----------

